# Broadcom wifi connection



## aussieguy (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello forum, 

I'm trying to get my WiFi connected to the internet on my laptop which has a Broadcom BCM4321 ( 8192su ) chip and using  PC-BSD 10 Joule. I have downloaded the driver rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405.tar.gz,  but not sure how to go about installing it. A couple of years ago i had my laptop connected with PC-BSD so it does work but *I*'m a bit lost what to do.

If *I* can't get the Broadcom BCM4321 going, *I* also have a D-Link DWA-131 Wireless N Nano USB Adapter if that is easier to connect, which is in the link below.

http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutio ... sb-adapter

`uname -a`


```
FreeBSD pcbsd-4507 10.0-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p6 #0 acf484b (releng/10.0): Mon Feb 24 15:14:38 EST 2014
root@avenger:/usr/obj/root/pcbsd-build-10.0-EDGE/git/freebsd/sys/GENERIC amd64.
```

Any help appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2014)

aussieguy said:
			
		

> and using  PC-BSD 10 Joule.


Please ask questions regarding PC-BSD on the PC-BSD forums.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## kusanagiyang (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello,
Did you ever get Broadcom BCM4321 to work?  I have a Dell D630 with Broadcom BCM4321 and after days of work, no luck...  thanks in advance


----------

